# Supreme0verlord's Phenom II Setup



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

I finally got my PII 720  and figured I would share with you guy's as I was really excited to get it! Sorry for the quality of the pic's, camera's crap!

New Motherboard










The new heatsink - Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE





Those rubber pieces on the fan were a pain in the a$$ to install!





The Phenom II 720BE!





The 720 compared to my lapped 5000+ BE (Yes I know I didn't do a very good lap job with it, but it was my first time and I ran out of sandpaper)





Comparing the stock heatsink for the 720 with the S1284EE. Hmmmm, I can't tell which one is which........Lol!





I still can't tell which one is which. 





Comparing my Zalman 9500A with the S1284EE.









Before upgrade





And after!










Everything is at stock atm, but eventually I will get around to overclocking it to 4Ghz ( I hope) and possibly unlocking the fourth core.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 21, 2009)

Looking good to me! 

Can't wait to get my PII 945 setup going.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 21, 2009)

I really like that board. When I go AM3, Ill probably snatch either the uber Gigabyte or MSI board, or get one with the SB800 on it. Very nice.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Looking good to me!
> 
> Can't wait to get my PII 945 setup going.



Thanks! 

You lucky, getting a PII 945 setup, that will be sick!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I really like that board. When I go AM3, Ill probably snatch either the uber Gigabyte or MSI board, or get one with the SB800 on it. Very nice.



Yeah, I really like this board so far. I only got it like 8 hours ago so I still need time to get used to it, then the OCing will commence! lol


----------



## Gerelt (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice set up.
I got the same mb and hsf ^_^
Edit: also reminds me I need to redo my hsf so it blows the hot air up >_> (still need the top fans tho) my case is almost the same as yours too lol


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Gerelt said:


> Nice set up.
> I got the same mb and hsf ^_^



Thanks!

How long have you had this mobo and what are your thoughts on it? Just curious.


----------



## Gerelt (Mar 21, 2009)

got it about 2 weeks ago.So far is seems pretty good but having trouble with it save changes in the bios for some reason


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Hmm, that's odd.

I hope it's good enough to get me to 4Ghz! I really want to see that magical number with an AMD proc. :crossesfingers: lol

There was a review on Newegg for this board that said someone successfully unlocked the fourth core on it, so I hope I can do that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice build. Although I hate gigabyte, their new AM3 boards look pretty slick!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I figured Gigabyte was better than Biostar so I went with it. I'm hoping that I don't regret it in the future.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

Nah it will be fine! The boards I got from them were the 780G and P35 ones, and they were known to have problems. Also did you ever get the 4th core unlocked?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Well kind of, I set ACC to auto and when I restart, it recognizes the processor as a Phenom II X4 but I just can't start into windows for some reason. I tried upping the voltage some and it still wouldn't startup, might just be a bad core.  I'll play around with it some more later.

Right now I'm trying to see how far I can lower the voltage on the core. Right now I'm at 1.248v Prime95 stable (default was 1.325v). Under full load, it's maxed out at 22C, according to Everest that is. I'm really glad that I got the S1284, this thing IS a freaking beast! It's not even warm to the touch under full load!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 21, 2009)

Alright, here are some pic's from the bios and at post, showing the 4 detected core's.











The only problem is that it will just hang when it start's window's.


----------

